# check in , in Chicago



## Guest (Mar 14, 2017)

I will be connecting from the CL to the CZ, coach to coach. I have a metro lounge pass. Do I have to check in at the Great Hall, first to get a boarding pass , then go to the ML ? Will I be able to board from the ML ?


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 14, 2017)

if you have access to the ML you should be able to pre board from there with the rest of the pre boarding passengers.


----------

